# bubbles in cockatiel poop



## brooklyn10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey everybody, this is a subject that is viewed differently by many so hopefully i can get some answers. My tiel is about 9 years old.

Below is a picture of her poop from today. As you can see its a pretty big bubble. Funny enough this is the biggest bubble i've seen from her. Now i took a pic of it just in time because it popped literally after i took this pic. Now the rest of her poop didnt have any bubbles but for the past two weeks ive been watching and checking her poops and id say ive seen small or very very small bubbles in about 2 outta 10 poops. Now I only see these bubbles because I LOOK for them, its not like they pop out and you can see them from across the room like the picture i took today. I either catch it her poops with a napkin or put my hand out and look for bubbles and like i said I don't always see them and if i do they are super small. 
My question is do any of you believe this is a huge concern and should i take her to the vet?

She is fine otherwise her poop looks normal, no watery poops, no diherra like poops and she plays, screams in the morning, she acts like her regular funny self lol.

Her diet consists of seeds (she doesn't rely on them and we tried switching to pellets) vegetable, fruits, eggs, her favorites are kale, romaine lettuce, pasta(spaghetti) rice and brown rice.

Ive read that sometimes the increase in water based food can sometimes cause some gas which produces the bubbles and the past month or so she has eaten mostly kale, rice,spaghetti,and romaine lettuce. 

Ive read its not that big of a deal and that it is. Me personally I believe it could be something but at the same time every other bubble problems from birds that ive seen online they had other problems like inconsistent poops, watery poops, urates being yellow and she doesn't have any of this so im hesitant. So if anyone can possibly help me and give me their advice, two cents id greatly appreciate it


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi there and welcome to the forum.

If you are really concerned about her droppings, the only way to tell if something is wrong is to get her checked out by an avian vet. They can examine the poop through a high-powered microscope and find out if there's anything out of the ordinary (like parasites, infections, bacteria etc).


----------



## brooklyn10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Vickitiel said:


> Hi there and welcome to the forum.
> 
> If you are really concerned about her droppings, the only way to tell if something is wrong is to get her checked out by an avian vet. They can examine the poop through a high-powered microscope and find out if there's anything out of the ordinary (like parasites, infections, bacteria etc).


Thank you and yea the test would be the only way. I figured id get another opinion from the forum since everyone here has always helped me. Im not too concerned but ill for sure keep an eye on it and go from there.


----------



## RishiNandha (May 22, 2020)

brooklyn10 said:


> Thank you and yea the test would be the only way. I figured id get another opinion from the forum since everyone here has always helped me. Im not too concerned but ill for sure keep an eye on it and go from there.


Was it something?


----------

